# Happy Thanksgiving to all



## tomtlb66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and hope hunting is going well. I haven't even seen a deer this year. May God bless you and yours. Tom


----------



## TheSnail (Nov 20, 2010)

For the past 10 years I have been going to my GF's grandma's house in NC for Thanksgiving. I gave up on the whole concept of god in the mid 90's. Anywho, the Grandma is a religious southern woman so every year we pray before we eat. Obviously I bowl my head as well to not make a scene, though I have never gone to church in my life. The question I ask is: Is it a sin for a religious person to allow an Athiest to be included in a prayer? I know I'm already doomed, but the gf doesnt want Nanny to go to he11. 

PS: just saw this new subforum so I had to make a post. Dont plan on it being my last. 

-Snail


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 21, 2010)

TheSnail said:


> For the past 10 years I have been going to my GF's grandma's house in NC for Thanksgiving. I gave up on the whole concept of god in the mid 90's. Anywho, the Grandma is a religious southern woman so every year we pray before we eat. Obviously I bowl my head as well to not make a scene, though I have never gone to church in my life. The question I ask is: Is it a sin for a religious person to allow an Athiest to be included in a prayer? I know I'm already doomed, but the gf doesnt want Nanny to go to he11.
> 
> PS: just saw this new subforum so I had to make a post. Dont plan on it being my last.
> 
> -Snail



You're only doomed if what some people claim is true.  If the Hindus are right, you might be OK.  If God exists, he may not be anything like what Granny thinks he is.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Why would it be a sin for you to be involved in prayer? No matter what you think, God wants you to pray and seek Him. You would be more than welcomed to pray with anyone, and if someone says you cannot be involved in prayer, well, they are not the one you are praying to anyway.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 21, 2010)

No sin at all, I think we are commanded to include the non-believers.  If you are an Atheist, then why do you think you are Doomed?


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 23, 2010)

TheSnail said:


> For the past 10 years I have been going to my GF's grandma's house in NC for Thanksgiving. I gave up on the whole concept of god in the mid 90's. Anywho, the Grandma is a religious southern woman so every year we pray before we eat. Obviously I bowl my head as well to not make a scene, though I have never gone to church in my life. The question I ask is: Is it a sin for a religious person to allow an Athiest to be included in a prayer? I know I'm already doomed, but the gf doesnt want Nanny to go to he11.
> 
> PS: just saw this new subforum so I had to make a post. Dont plan on it being my last.
> 
> -Snail



Personally, I don't even bow my head.  How would they even know you don't bow your head and close your eyes if they have their eyes closed?  Sorry, but bowing your head and closing your eyes is an act of reverence... of which I have none for the god they believe in.

Anyhow, Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 23, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> May God bless you and yours.



And may the Flying Spaghetti Monster bless you and yours.


----------

